# Never Rinse Raw Poultry in the Kitchen Sink and Other Ideas



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

According to Consumer Reports, you should never rinse raw poultry in the kitchen sink as you might cause contamination that could lead to food poisoning. Instead, just cook it for the required time at the recommended temperature to kill any harmfull bacteria.

Here are some other tips from CR:

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/magazine/2013/05/101-secrets-from-our-experts/index.htm


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Unless I missed it, I don't think I saw a *'How 2 Clean Your Kitchen Sink'.*
http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/how-to-clean-yo-2-136771


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Plenty of good information in the whole list.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> Unless I missed it, I don't think I saw a *'How 2 Clean Your Kitchen Sink'.*
> http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/how-to-clean-yo-2-136771


Anyone who goes through that 45 minute cleaning routine for their sink on a regular basis should be assessed for mental illness.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Anything harboured by your meat is easily killed.

Whether for a stainless steel or granite sink (or whatever is popular these days), 

1) mix 1:10 household bleach
2) spray onto the surface and allow to sit for 15-30 seconds
3) wipe down and rinse thoroughly with water

This will kill virtually any gram positive, negative bacteria, most viruses, and really, the majority of bugs you are likely to encounter from food processing.

Now if you don't clean your sink and a nice biofilm has accumulated, well then that cross contamination from washing your poultry ain't adding much badness that wasn't already there to begin with.

Of course, good 'ole soap and water will do this same trick also.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

andrewf said:


> Anyone who goes through that 45 minute cleaning routine for their sink on a regular basis should be assessed for mental illness.


Called 'Apartment Therapy' for a reason, lol.

A little extreme for something that requires daily cleaning, but like anything else you read, no need to take it as gospel.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

The "clean kitchen sink" has become a symbol (or talisman) of the put-together household, and "how to clean your kitchen sink" is frequently-proferred advice for the overwhelmed householder. 

See, for ex; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FlyLady (many references to clean sinks and cleaning your sink in there; an entire philosophy built around cleaning your sink as the very first step on the road to redemption)


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Hardly a day passes and there isn't another news item on something that is going to do us in.............and yet we manage to continue to extend life expectancy.

Just think..........if we lived like Seinfeld's "Bubble Boy"............how long could we last.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOcFdS_ALMw

Then again............didn't work out so well for him...........


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

"He's a boy... he lives in a bubble." ... "Boy!"


----------

